# Strikethrough-I do not want this to print!-How can I do this>?



## 00Seven (May 20, 2005)

How can I print without the strikethrough and other marking edits?


----------



## hopper (May 21, 2005)

I really don't think you can. I checked really quick and I can't find a way. I can't do it with the printer properties either. In font properties, when you select strikethrough, it says "This is a True Type font and will be used on your screen and printer." I guess I would create a macro to find and replace the strikethrough, and replace it after the print. For me, that would be a hard macro, because I don't know how it could replace the unformatted text with the stikethrough after printing. If I knew more about vba I'm sure I could do it.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

From within your doc in M$Word: Go to View>Markup click this to turn off the strikeout.

On a related topic to adjust what reviewing mark you see: Right click on the tool bar - check "Reviewing". On the reviewing tool bar go to "Show" and click the small arrow. un-choose those you don't want to see.


----------



## 00Seven (May 20, 2005)

Ok, I got you. If I have it on veiw, it will print. When hidden from veiw, it will not print.

Thanks.


----------

